# RealServer G2 Gold



## Flame (11. November 2001)

Was ist das und was kann man damit machen?
Ich finde keine ordentlichen Infos, die mir das erklären.
Kann ich da MP3`s auf den Server packen, die dann runter genuddelt werden oder kann ich da z.B. selber Musik machen, die dann andere mit Winamp streamen.

thx :FLAmE:


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. November 2001)

hi,
kennst du den realaudio player? der mit .ram und .ra files arbeitet?
naja das ist eben die server version, wo .ra files gehostet werden. die ram files verlinken denn auf die ra files. (die man leider schlecht saugen kann, da es ein anderes protokoll ist ). Naja das ist das was ich so weißen tu. ka


----------



## Flame (11. November 2001)

*öhm*

naja, die ra files sind ja nur links zum internet, wo der realplayer dann die musi sucht.

aber wie das mit dem server läuft?

ich frage mich, ob man sowas braucht. es es ja mit angeboten wird.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. November 2001)

hi,
hm dachte immer die ram wären die links zu den ra. die ra liegen dann auf realserver servern.
das der realplayer selbst sucht.. naja hm.


----------



## Kenny (24. April 2002)

hab das hier zufällig gefunden bevor ich hierher kam:
----Begriffe: Streaming, Realmedia, RTS-Protokoll
Wer auf seiner Homepage Audio oder Video anbieten will, steht vor einer grundsätzlichen Entscheidung:
Einerseits kann man Dateien zum Download anbieten. Hierfür hat sich das MP3-Format etabliert.

Die zweite Möglichkeit nennt sich "Streaming Media":
Dabei wird die Datei während des Downloads bereits angezeigt. Der User muß also nicht erst riesige Datenmengen herunterladen, sondern bekommt fast sofort zu sehen (bzw. hören), worum es geht. Hierfür bietet sich Realmedia an.
Der für das Abspielen benötigte  Realplayer ist in der Basic-Version kostenlos zu haben und weit verbreitet.
Zum Erstellen der Realmediadateien gibt es den einfach zu bedienenden und in der Basic-Version ebenfalls kostenlosen  Realproducer. Einige Audio- und Videoeditoren bieten außerdem Realmedia Exportfilter.

Liest man sich die Dokumentation zu Realmedia durch, gewinnt man schnell den Eindruck, das man außerdem noch den Realserver benötigen würde. Tatsächlich hat es gewisse Vorteile, Realmedia über einen Realserver zu streamen:

Seit der Version G2 können die Realmedia-Dateien beim Erstellen für mehrere Bandbreiten kodiert werden. Server und Realplayer kommunizieren über das "Realtime Streaming Protocol" (RTSP), wobei die Bandbreite dynamisch angepasst werden kann, d.h. jeder User bekommt die für seine Internetverbindung optimale Übertragungsrate. Wird die Verbindungsqualität schlechter oder besser, kann die Bandbreite während des Abspielens geändert werden, ohne das Aussetzer auftreten.

Eine Einzellizenz für diese Software schlägt leider mit mehreren tausend DM zu Buche. Einige Provider bieten Ihren Kunden zwar kostengünstig die Nutzung eines Realservers an, jedoch sollte man genau nachfragen, ob das RTS-Protokoll auch unterstützt wird. Zur Not geht es jedoch auch ohne, wie die folgenden Abschnitte zeigen sollen...

Die Rede ist hier übrigens nicht von "Livestreaming", wobei z.B. die Ausgabe einer Kamera direkt über das Internet "gesendet" wird. Dies würde zwingend einen Realserver erfordern sowie hohen technischen Aufwand.


------------------------------------------------------------------
Einfaches Verlinken mit Metadateien
Hat man keinen Realserver zur Verfügung, und reicht es einem aus, seine Inhalte nur für eine feste Bandbreite anzubieten, ist das Einbinden recht einfach:

Man erzeugt mit dem Realproducer eine *.rm-Datei mit fester Bandbreite.
für 56k Modems z.B. kodiert man die Realmediadatei üblicherweise mit 32kBps. 
Man erzeugt eine Metadatei. Das ist eine einfache Textdatei, die nur eine Zeile enthält, nämlich den URL, unter der die Realmedia-Datei zu finden ist. Diese Textdatei muß die Endung .ram bekommen. 
Auf der Webseite setzt man jetzt einen Link auf die Metadatei.
Klickt man auf den Link, wird der Realplayer gestartet. Er sucht dann unter dem in der Metadatei angegebenen URL eine Realmediadatei und versucht, diese zu streamen. 
Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob es sich um Audio oder Videodaten (oder beides) handelt.
----------------------------------------------------------------------

das is diese seite 
seite
mfg


----------

